# Can going on the pill help Endo?



## Toddy (Feb 1, 2003)

Hi Peter

Can you advise whether going back on the pill for say 6 months might be able to help reduce my endo?

I've got a chocolate cyst on my left ovary about 2.5cm. I've had one failed attempt at IUI and about to undergo my 2nd this month. My GP yesterday mentioned that going on the pill for a short term could indeed help my endo. This obviously got me excited and I'm therefore keen to know if this could be true.

I'm keeping positive and praying that my next IUI will be successful but if unfortunately its not, then we are planning on trying 2 lots of IVF. Knowing about the pill in advance could change things though.

Thanks for you time.
Ali.x


----------



## sooze (Jul 13, 2002)

Hi there

I have endo too. Had a 4.5cm cyst on my ovary removed in Feb. (This was my second op).

Prior to that I had 2 cancelled attempts of IVF (due to poor follicle response). Produced about 2-3 follicles so they performed IUI. They both failed.

I was put on the pill for 1 month just before my second attempt, this I was told was to regulate hormones and not for my endo, as far as i'm aware anyway!

I just failed a natural cycle of IUI. This involves scanning and ovulation tests, then insemination. I'm due to try this one more time, then if this doesn't work I will go for IVF.

I was advised to have the cyst removed. This should either help me get pregnant naturally or with IUI/IVF.

Can I ask what your FSH level is? Mine was 12.8, then 5 after going on the pill. Although I produced less follicles after having a lower FSH.

I'm not too worried about my FSH levels as women to get pregnant with higher FSH's, they fluctuate anyway.

Hope this has helped

Take care

Sooze
x


----------



## Toddy (Feb 1, 2003)

Hi Sooze

Thanks for your message, I've just read it. I'm afraid I can't answer your question as I simply don't know what a FSH level is, its something that has never been explained. I'm probably being a bit thick here but can you explain it to me - cheers.

I went for another scan today for my 2nd attempt at IUI. Depending on my cycle, if its longer than the last one then I've still got hope of ovulating. As unfortunately it showed lots of foilcles but nothing else. I've therefore got to go back on Monday and hope that something has happened. I'm 35 and I now that as you get older you ovulate less, I'm just hoping that this month isn't one.

Look foward in hearing from.
Take care
Ali.x


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Ali,

The pill can help in some cases but certainly not in all. It is ironic that the best cure for endometriosis is pregnancy!

Mention the pill idea to your consultant if you get to IVF but don't be surprised if he/she does not like the idea.

Regards,

Peter



Happytoddy said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> Can you advise whether going back on the pill for say 6 months might be able to help reduce my endo?
> 
> ...


----------

